# Unwanted borders



## Madwand (Aug 25, 2011)

My girlfriend did something to her Lightroom so that now all her pictures have white borders on them when output to jpg.  In lightroom, they don't have borders on them.  Only in the output jpg.  Also when she prints it has the border.  How does she turn that off?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 25, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to the forums.

The first question I would as is are the output JPEGS created in the Export Dialog or in the Print to JPEG feature of the Print Module?  There are a couple of possibilities here.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 25, 2011)

The second question I would ask is does she have the LR/Mogrify PlugIn (or any other export plugins) installed?

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 25, 2011)

Solved in this double post at the U2U forum.

Beat

@Madwand:
It would make life easier if you would not open 2 identical threads at the Adobe LR forum and additionally open another one here before waiting for answers, as this only keeps people busy  Thanks


----------



## Madwand (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems to only do it when she's printing to file.  Is that unavoidable?  I didn't know this was the same website.  How was I supposed to know it's the same people?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 26, 2011)

Madwand said:


> It seems to only do it when she's printing to file.  Is that unavoidable?


There is a choice you can take for stroke borders in the Image Settings panel:


Uncheck it and the borders should be gone.



Madwand said:


> I didn't know this was the same website.  How was I supposed to know it's the same people?


Don't get me wrong, this is neither the same website nor the same people as on the Adobe U2U forum. It usually still makes sense to wait a few hours for answers in one forum before posting the same subject in other forums, as you might get the right answer right away. I also noticed your post was in double on the Adobe U2U forum.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2011)

Madwand said:


> I didn't know this was the same website.  How was I supposed to know it's the same people?


Not cross-posting is just general forum etiquette - don't worry about it, we're all new to forums at some stage.  Welcome!


----------



## Madwand (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, I know not to cross post in the same forum.  I don't have a problem cross posting across the internet.  If I don't suspect it's the same people running the forum, I have no reason to believe that it will bother anyone.  I needed the answer when I posted the question, so I was hoping for a quick result.  I find it amazing that anyone is getting bent out of shape because I asked a question in 2 different places.  I suppose if this is the worst thing you have to complain about, you are leading charmed lives.


----------



## boneywhitefoot (Aug 27, 2011)

good on ya, dont let em beat ya up, other than double posting on the adobe forum you did nothing wrong.
I dont live a charmed life either.....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2011)

Madwand said:


> I don't have a problem cross posting across the internet. If I don't suspect it's the same people running the forum, I have no reason to believe that it will bother anyone [...] I find it amazing that anyone is getting bent out of shape because I asked a question in 2 different places. I suppose if this is the worst thing you have to complain about, you are leading charmed lives.



Why is cross-posting across different forums still not a good thing?  

Ok, so person A asks person B a question.  Person B stops what they're doing, spends a little time checking a few things in order to answer.  But while they've been doing that, person A runs off and asks persons C and D, who also stop what they're doing and spend a little time checking a few things in order to answer.  Eventually person A comes back and whoever gets to them first gives them the answer.  The issue?  The other 2 people who were so willing to help have wasted their time. 

And then if the same people are frequenting both forums, which is often the case is such a specific area of discussion such as Lightroom, then they're also wasting their time reading it in both locations, and the conversations in both locations become disjointed.

No one's getting bent out of shape.  Beat just asked you very nicely to refrain from cross-posting between here and the Adobe forum in future.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for your explanation, Victoria  I couldn't have put it better myself.

Beat


----------



## caerickson (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a similar issue and this did not resolve it.  After using Lightroom 2 for a couple years, all of a sudden, a white border was created to each of my photos when I exported them.  It now shows up when I preview them on my hard drive and also when I go to print them.  Please help


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you have LR/Mogrify active by any chance? Are you really refering to Export, and not Print to JPEG? I'm asking because there's no border functionality in Export natively.

Beat


----------



## Madwand (Mar 25, 2012)

I forgot to answer this question when it was originally asked, because of the cross posting hoopla.  She is printing to jpeg.  I don't know why she's doing that. But what are the white border for?  How do you make them stop?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 25, 2012)

Madwand said:


> I forgot to answer this question when it was originally asked, because of the cross posting hoopla.  She is printing to jpeg.  I don't know why she's doing that. But what are the white border for?  How do you make them stop?



Have you tried changing the stroke border as proposed in this post?

Beat


----------



## caerickson (Mar 25, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> Do you have LR/Mogrify active by any chance? Are you really refering to Export, and not Print to JPEG? I'm asking because there's no border functionality in Export natively.
> 
> Beat



I don't believe I am using LR/Mogrify, but I am not sure where I would look to see for sure


----------



## caerickson (Mar 25, 2012)

The stroke border was already unchecked


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 26, 2012)

It sounds like you are have a margin set or an image cell that is smaller than the page size/or both.


----------



## caerickson (Mar 26, 2012)

RikkFlohr said:


> It sounds like you are have a margin set or an image cell that is smaller than the page size/or both.




Do you happen to know how I can fix that?


----------



## Madwand (Apr 1, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> There is a choice you can take for stroke borders in the Image Settings panel:
> View attachment 1021
> Uncheck it and the borders should be gone.



This was not checked, just like the other guy said.  If you DO check it, it makes a BLACK border inside the WHITE border that I am complaining about.  The white border appears to be part of a proof sheet because it is being printed to jpg.  Maybe it would help to tell you what she is doing so you can know what the actual problem is.

She was told in her class to add her name to the picture by making an "identity plate" under print to jpg.  She wants her name on her pix, but does not want to have to print to jpg.  Is that possible?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Madwand, the white border is most likely a result of the margins being set to something other than 0.

For the name on her pictures, if she's still on LR2.7, then the LR/Mogrify plug-in is her only other option.  In LR3 onwards, the watermarking tool could also be used to do that on export.


----------

